# Windows Recording Mixer...



## Steve814 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm wasn't sure what to post this under but it's a sound problem so it's as close as I could get...Anyway...

I use this program called Cool Edit Pro to record guitar tracks and use drum machine clips to write songs. I recently got a laptop and I tried to record a new song but I couldn't hear as I was playing. I've done this before on my parents desktop so I know what I'm doing as far as hooking it up...just run my amp into the mic jack...
The strange part is once I'm finished recording, I can play it back, I just can't hear as I play. :4-dontkno

I called a friend of mine and he said I need to adjust the Windows Recording Mixer. He said to go to Options>Windows Recording Mixer then adjust from there (it's been a while since I had to set this up). and when I went there my laptop said "Cannot find the mixer program "sndvol32/r"." which I assume would be the mixer...He told me to try reinstalling Cool Edit which I did but it still didn't work so I'm afraid that the Recording Mixer is something that should have come on my laptop but didn't...any ideas???


----------



## coa_rome (Mar 25, 2009)

The windows recording mixer was made for windows xp, so if you have windows vista then the windows recording mixer isn't compatible so its going to say that it can't find it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

can you play the clip in WMP 11?


----------



## coa_rome (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are using cool edit then, during a session you need to go to edit, then mix down to file. After you do that, save it then you can listen to it with WMP11 or realplayer ect.


----------

